# name the movie quote thread.



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

simple really,i take a random quote from a film and the person who guesses right gets to use a quote from there fave film.


quote
"Maybe I don't give a ****. Maybe I don't remember the last time I blew my nose either. Who the **** are you, I should remember you? What, you think you like me? You ain't like me mother****er. You a punk. I've been with made people, connected people. Who you been with? Chain-snatching, jive-ass, ******* mother****ers. Why don't you get lost? Go a head, snatch a purse. Come on, take a ****in' walk."


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

One of my fav's - Carlito's Way 

Here you go - My name is Very F*****g Confused; what's your name?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Ha ha - SAW...ok- ' Hey guy's, i know you're trying to scare me...i'm scared now! '


----------



## AeroHot (Feb 9, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Ha ha - SAW...ok- ' Hey guy's, i know you're trying to scare me...i'm scared now! '


Chunk...the goonies?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

AeroHot said:


> Chunk...the goonies?


Nah, not the Goonies mate.


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

Toy story !

Hey guy's, i know you're trying to scare me...i'm scared now! '


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

"It's 106 miles to Chicago, we got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark... and we're wearing sunglasses."

"Hit it!"


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Blues brothers


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Rob74 said:


> Blues brothers


Gold star for you :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2014)

ITSonlyREECE said:


> "It's 106 miles to Chicago, we got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark... and we're wearing sunglasses."
> 
> "Hit it!"


...read the OP again. You need to guess one right before you quote. This is usually a good game when played properly.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok I removed mine as it doesn't sound like its my go yet


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Jade Warrior said:


> Toy story !
> 
> Hey guy's, i know you're trying to scare me...i'm scared now! '


Wrong i'm afraid :/


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Hugh said:


> ...read the OP again. You need to guess one right before you quote. This is usually a good game when played properly.


My fault for not reading it properly :wall: apologies to the OP. I'll go and cry in a corner now...


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

But if none guesses it correctly then the thread finishes!


----------



## Bluffin (Oct 7, 2014)

guess at that point you need clues


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Predator 2


----------



## Bluffin (Oct 7, 2014)

> ' Hey guy's, i know you're trying to scare me... i'm scared now! '


Scooby Doo ??


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Bluffin said:


> guess at that point you need clues


Is that a film quote? Im getting confused


----------



## Bluffin (Oct 7, 2014)

LeadFarmer said:


> Is that a film quote? Im getting confused


No I think we need a clue :-D


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Beetle juice ??


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2014)

I think Lloyd's won this round with Predator 2.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Shiny said:


> Predator 2


Haha yes Lloyd, well done mate:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

My turn then ;

"Fancy a Donald Duck?"
"No"
"Make us a cup of tea then"

I think that's right anyway. Not easy to think of a movie quote that can't be googled in seconds.


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Sounds like a Bob Hoskins line...............


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2014)

Well, it looks like Lloyd's got us beat, might be time for a clue?


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

Shiny said:


> My turn then ;
> 
> "Fancy a Donald Duck?"
> "No"
> ...


Get Carter?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Go on then, here's a clue.

"Hello Noddy!"


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

Noddy Goes To Toytown...?:lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

A Clockwork Orange???


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Next clue...


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I bought a vampire motorcycle?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

muzzer42 said:


> I bought a vampire motorcycle?


:thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

It was the Noddy bit that gave it away. I guess it's my turn


"Women all same colour when light out"


----------

